# 2x2 brute-force / visualization solving



## Cuber_ (Apr 19, 2009)

Anyone trying to solve the minicube optimally in just a few moves? Damn challenging even with just a few move scramble. 
I know it is somewhat impossible for human to solve it optimally from random position but maybe after 4-6 scrambles. 
At least it's fun!


----------



## byu (Apr 19, 2009)

2x2 FMC, fun!

I just tried it, got 14 moves.


----------



## James Kobel (Apr 19, 2009)

First try=7 moves. Definitely optimal there. I'll try a few more.

2)25
3)9. Might be optimal, 2 move first layer cancelled into a sune.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Apr 19, 2009)

First one: 11 moves. Lucky though...

What should be the time limit for this? In an hour everyone could find the optimal solution...


----------



## byu (Apr 19, 2009)

average of 5!

1. 11
2. 15
3. 8
4. 19
5. 9

AVERAGE 3/5 is 13 moves.

All done in less than 1 minute


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 19, 2009)

16 on the first try.. Just the way I would normally solve it.. You can easily average sub 20 if you just do a normal solve.. 

got 11 now, with a few cancellations. This is easy, but fun! This should be in the weekly competition.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Apr 20, 2009)

I've already learnt the 1,2 and 3 move cases for 1 look 2x2x2 
hmmm... I might look into some... like Pre-inspect and find FMC stuff though.


----------



## TMOY (Apr 20, 2009)

There's a weekly 2^3 FMC competition on the French-speaking forum, I'm averaging ~10 moves on it. My method is quite stupid, I simply try all possible Guimond starts until I get either xLL skip, the 3-move xLL or a big cancellation. But it is fun.


----------



## TheBB (Apr 25, 2009)

Cuber_ said:


> Damn challenging even with just a few move scramble.


Yeah, it's interesting that these restore-short-scrambles challenges are significantly harder on the smaller puzzles. On a 7x7 I guess 10+ or maybe even 15+ should be a breeze ... I haven't tried though.


----------



## TMOY (Apr 27, 2009)

At Barcelona Open some kids kept on "scrambling" my 7^3 by applying something like 10 moves on it... It was quite easy to restore them.


----------



## rahulkadukar (May 25, 2009)

Lets try a FMC with a 10 minute time limit


----------

